# Age Band confusion (25-32 and 33 -39)



## get2anshul (Jul 3, 2015)

Hello All ,

There is a small confusion I want to clarify here , planning to go For Aus PR .

I will be completing 32 years in coming September 15. 

I have heard from some that I will be considered in 25-32 band , if i am running in 32 .

Some have told that I will be considered in 33-39 band even if my age is for eg 32 days and 10 days

as it will be a difference of 5 points , Please let me know what's the correct version , People who have faced this similar scenario can clarify or those who have info reagrding this


----------



## radical (Apr 21, 2014)

get2anshul said:


> Hello All ,
> 
> There is a small confusion I want to clarify here , planning to go For Aus PR .
> 
> ...


It doesnt matter what others or you think as the Skillselect will automatically calculate the points for you accordingly.


----------



## get2anshul (Jul 3, 2015)

radical said:


> It doesnt matter what others or you think as the Skillselect will automatically calculate the points for you accordingly.


Yes but when you are 32 years and 10 days , which age band you will select or considered?

25 to 32 

or 33 - 39 ??

Thanks fr replying


----------



## c0da (May 18, 2015)

get2anshul said:


> Yes but when you are 32 years and 10 days , which age band you will select or considered?
> 
> 25 to 32
> 
> ...


It's "25 to 32" up to and including when you are 32 years and 364 days.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

u get 30 points if you are invited up to the day you are 33 minus one day old !


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

Ignore things like "I'm running my 32nd year" or I'm 32.5". You're either 32 or your 33. There is no inbetween in the eyes of DIBP. So consider only the last birthday you passed and the age you became at that time.


----------



## ashftc (Oct 30, 2013)

32 years and 364 days = 30 points

33 years and 0 days or 33rd Birthday = 25 points.


----------

